# Welding the Wheel Spacer to the Wheel?



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2000)

Q: Would it be a bad idea to weld the aluminum spacers to the aluminum wheels? 

I've put on 16" BBSs from Mk4 on my Mk3 GTI, which was originally equipped with 15".
Without the spacers, the calipers were uncomfortably too close to the wheels. I now use 5mm H&R spacers bringing the wheels out a bit.
Last month, I had an oil change & new pads put-in at a VW dealership. Last week when detailing my wheels, one of them somehow looked funny. Then I discovered that a wheel spacer was missing and not used for one of the wheels. So I immediately went back to the dealer, and have my missing spacer & the lug nuts searched for, and they turn up.







&









Very scary. And I'm very glad I was able to find the mistake in time & recover my parts.
So, to reduce the mishaps again in the future... Welding, would that be a bad idea?


----------



## Domenic- (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Welding the Wheel Spacer to the Wheel? (Astroboy)*

I would say welding is a bad idea as the welding process unevenly heats the area that you're working on. The cooling process isn't controlled so it cools at different rates around the areas adjacent to the welds. This can cause warping. But the big concern is as the areas are heated and cooled quickly, you change the characteristics of the metal surrounding the welds. Cracking, warping etc... not good. Besides, if you ever want to move the wheels, the spacers may not be wanted by the potential buyer. Just remember that your spacers are there before sending it in for service. Or have a sticker somewhere to warn an unsuspecting mechanic that your car is so equipped. My two cents...


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: Welding the Wheel Spacer to the Wheel? (Domenic-)*

Thanks.
You're right. It is likely to create more problems than it solves.
JB Weld? Ugh... , it probably stand up to the viberations. Never mind...


----------



## Domenic- (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Welding the Wheel Spacer to the Wheel? (Astroboy)*

if you're determined to adhere the spacers to your rims.. try a high heat silicone type adhesive.. something like a brake caliper squeal stop product. stands up to heat, moisture and vibration you just may have to re-adhere your spacers perhaps once a year. never seen it done, just thought of it while responding to your post. 
i would just leave it "as is" personally... paint the spacers bright fluorescent orange or something so that anyone who doesn't know the spacers exist, certainly will after discovering these brightly painted pieces.


----------

